# choking danger?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I purchased a large pkt. of Canyon Creek Duck Tenders (Ingredients: duck breast Vegetable Glycerin, natural flavor) at Petsmart on the way down to Pismo Beach and am wondering IF anyone has any experience w/these?

I cut them in half although they are very thin---Kitzi downed the half in less than a minute! He is a voracious chewer! It happened so fast!:w00t:

I have ordered churpis but they are not here yet.
Anyone used these Duck (or Chicken) tenders?????????????


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any chew that the dog takes a chunk off of and swallows I would not give regardless of what it is made of.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe cut them in quarters.... Our gang loves the Wellness Jerkies which come in small squares - but they love them so much they want to swallow them whole which is a choking hazard. So I still buy them but cut them in quarters so even if they don't chew them they won't choke. You'd think they'd know better, but seems not... 

Sounds like you're having fun in Pismo!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Maybe cut them in quarters.... Our gang loves the Wellness Jerkies which come in small squares - but they love them so much they want to swallow them whole which is a choking hazard. So I still buy them but cut them in quarters so even if they don't chew them they won't choke. You'd think they'd know better, but seems not...
> 
> Thanks! the only problem w/this is that I need something for him to CHEW on! He is the world champion chewer---anything! yarn, ears on stuffed toys, shells on the beach, electrical cords, house slippers, well--you get the idea. I haven't yet found something he can't destroy quickly! On the plane he tried to eat one of his potty pads!
> 
> Sounds like you're having fun in Pismo!!!


Pismo is neat---are you near? IF so come over for a coffee! and bring your dog!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - you're in the states. :chili::chili: Happy you're enjoying. I give Tyler Kona treats but break them off into small pieces. He's a good chewer and doesn't gulp his treats or foods, luckily.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sandi - you're in the states. :chili::chili: Happy you're enjoying. I give Tyler Kona treats but break them off into small pieces. He's a good chewer and doesn't gulp his treats or foods, luckily.


YES!! Lovin' California---central coast. Everyday we take Kitzi to the beach & to look for the Monarch Butterflies that winter here! He LOVES the beach!
I will be here a month! Looking forward to meeting up w/anyone near to me???
Kitzi says I am a butterfly too----a social butterfly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> YES!! Lovin' California---central coast. Everyday we take Kitzi to the beach & to look for the Monarch Butterflies that winter here! He LOVES the beach!
> I will be here a month! Looking forward to meeting up w/anyone near to me???
> Kitzi says I am a butterfly too----a social butterfly!


Wish I lived on the left coast. :huh::HistericalSmiley: Enjoy. And Monarchs are so cool!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Pismo is neat---are you near? IF so come over for a coffee! and bring your dog!


I WISH we were...used to live in Monterey, CA (big Monarch Preserve in Pacific Grove)...would love to share a cup of coffee with you guys!!!

Sadly, we are currently in Vegas (and hate it)  Making the best of it though...and the upside is that it's Lots closer to my Mom, whose had several health problems, so that's why we're here...

Find any Monarchs yet? Monarch Butterflys of Pismo Beach, California "The butterflies attach themselves to trees in huge clusters, and in chilly or damp weather they fold part of their wings and appear like clumps of dead leaves. Optimal viewing for activity is between 10:00 a.m. and 2:00 p.m. on a sunny day"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I WISH we were...used to live in Monterey, CA (big Monarch Preserve in Pacific Grove)...would love to share a cup of coffee with you guys!!!
> 
> Sadly, we are currently in Vegas (and hate it)  Making the best of it though...and the upside is that it's Lots closer to my Mom, whose had several health problems, so that's why we're here...
> 
> ...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's the warming part of the day and they will be flapping their wings a bit more... I hope Kitzi gets to see, but they are usually so high up in the trees... let's all think 'fluttering' thoughts that it's a warm day tomorrow so they fly around a bit and Kitzi gets some of the fun!!!  I miss the coastline - and Pismo is so peaceful!!! Are you going anywhere else along the coast?


----------

